# Shell Optimax 'Win a Dream Car' - Trading Thread



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, so the new Shell optimax promotion has started where you get a card everytime you fill up. Basically there are 'car' cards and 'tyre' cards. You need to match the appropriate 'Car' Card to the appropriate 'Tyre' card.

Full details can be found by CLICKING HERE. (Funnily enough they are using the TTR as the 'cover' car  ).

Like the 'top trumps' game promotion, we probably have more chance of flying to the moon than we have of winning, but as most of us use Optimax all the time, we might aswell give a go. Nothing to Loose.

Ill get the ball rolling and if people posting post only once and update their own thread to reflect our current trading position, then it will stop the thread running into pages and pages, making it easier to find who has what cards. 

*Dream Car cards available*
Audi A8, Audi RS6, Audi TT Roadster, BMW M3 Convertible, BMW X5, BMW Z4, Chrysler Crossfire, Maserati Coupe GT, Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde , Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG

*Dream Tyre cards available*
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8, Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Audi TT Roadster, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible, Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the BMW X5, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the BMW Z4, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Chrysler Crossfire, Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde, Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG

*Prizes*
There are 10 cars up to the value of Â£65,000, each which could be won.

*Possible winning scenarios :*
1st person has car, 2nd person has matching tyre tyre = 2nd person donates matching tyre and prize is split.

1st person has tyre, 2nd person has matching car = 2nd person donates matching car and the prize is split.

1st person has car and tyre which dont match, 2nd person has a Tyre and car that dont match. 1st persons Car matches 2nd persons spare tyre, 2nd persons Tyre matches 1st persons spare car = A swap of spares giving 2 matching sets and 2 prizes split. *I hope i have covered all possible scenarios *

*Bold* = Aquired

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18* on the BMW M3 Convertible 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the BMW X5 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the BMW Z4 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the *Chrysler Crossfire* 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde* 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG*

Last edited 12/07/03


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18* on the BMW M3 Convertible 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the BMW X5 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the BMW Z4 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Chrysler Crossfire 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde* 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG*

Last edited 27/06/03

So what happens when someone needs a car and somone else needs the tyre? Â Do we split the prize or what?

Rod


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8
> Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6
> *Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster
> Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible
> ...


Ditto ;D

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the BMW X5 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the BMW Z4 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Chrysler Crossfire 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG

Last edited 27/06/03


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After *1* fillup Â ;D

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18* on the BMW M3 Convertible
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the *BMW X5*
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the BMW Z4
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the *Chrysler Crossfire*
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde*
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG*

_Last edited 28/06/03 20:21_


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Is it not a case that 1000's of one side of the pair will be given away, and only one version of the other side.

I also have tyres for an Audi TT and the car card for the Merc CLK.

So what happens if someone comes up with the TT car, they have list of TT tyre cards to choose from.

Personally been a capatalist pig, If I knew I had the "one" for a TT I would be down shell buying petrol for all my friends, as statistically you would only need to buy 10 talks to find one side of all cars.


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

I too managed 5 cards on just one fill up Â ;D ;D Just chat up those 'lovely' shell sales girlies Â 8)

But a pattern seems to be developing already - I got the same set of cards as Scotty - just one less Â 

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 *on the Audi TT Roadster 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18* on the BMW M3 Convertible
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the *BMW X5* 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the BMW Z4 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the *Chrysler Crossfire* 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde *
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG *

last edited 07/07/03
Copster


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18* on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the BMW X5 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Chrysler Crossfire Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG Â 
Â


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the *BMW X5* Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the *Chrysler Crossfire* Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde* Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG*

Last Mod 04/08


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the *BMW X5* Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 x 3* on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the *Chrysler Crossfire* Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG Â 
Â 
Last edited 31/07/03

Gotta go, my spider's building it's web on the front door.


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 Â on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 Â on the Audi RS6 Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 x3* Â on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
*X2Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 x3* Â on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 Â on the *BMW X5 x2* Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 x5* Â on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 Â on the *Chrysler Crossfire* 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 Â on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Â *Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde x2* Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Â *X2Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG x4* Â 
Â

The Bold is not working so see Brackets.  **yes it is  KMP**

There is a definate pattern here!!!!!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the -(BMW X5)-
-(MICHELIN PILOT SPORT 225/40)- 18 on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the Chrysler Crossfire Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Â -(MERCEDES BENZ CLK-CLASS COUPE' AVANTGARDE)-Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG Â 
Â


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

Not sure how this works ???

I have a Chrysler Crossfire Car Card & it says I need Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 Tyre on The Crossfire Tyre card.

Anybody got it?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

ah know how it works now :-[


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I've got the X5 Car card in the motor, i'll need to go check it out to see what tyres it needs.......

hmmm.. who fancies going halves on an X5 then?!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As there are only 10 cars to be won, the elusive 10 cards will only be given once. I also noticed that the promoter is not Shell but Michellin. Also Michellin gives cards too. Therefore, it makes sense that their customers will end up winning than Shell's customers.

So far I have 5 cards which match what the rest of you have too. So I guess some of us will start getting doubles very soon.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â 
* x4 Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 * on the Audi TT Roadster Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 on the *BMW X5* Â 
* x2 Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* on the BMW Z4 Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the * x2 Chrysler Crossfire Â *
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 on the Maserati Coupe GT Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the * x2 Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde *
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the * x2 Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG Â *

Duplicates ahoy!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 on the Audi A8 Â
> Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 on the Audi RS6 Â
> Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 on the * x3 Audi TT Roadster Â *
> Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 on the BMW M3 Convertible Â
> ...


Are you sure that you have the TTR card 3 times? Or is it the tyres?

If it is the TTR card can I have one of the 3 please! ;D


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Can I have One of the roadster car card and I am willing to go 50 - 50. [IM
*Please b4 it is too late*


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)




----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Oh go on then I may as well join in!

Michelin Pilot Sport 225/35 20 Â on the Audi A8 Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 255/40 18 Â on the Audi RS6 Â Â 
*Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18* Â on the Audi TT Roadster Â Â 
X2Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 18 Â on the BMW M3 Convertible Â Â 
Michelin 4 x 4 Diamaris 255/50 19 Â on the *BMW X5* Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 Â on the BMW Z4 Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40 18 Â on the Chrysler Crossfire Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 235/40 18 Â on the Maserati Coupe GT Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the Â Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class Coupe Avantgarde Â Â 
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45 17 on the *Mercedes-Benz SLK 32 AMG x2*

Is it me, or does everyone else have ask for the cards. Â I wouldn't have either if I hadn't reminded the staff. Â  Â Not that it really matters Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Chris...this is true! They keep forgeting!! Which is annoying really!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Chris...this is true! They keep forgeting!! Which is annoying really!


I think it's because they look at our cars on the forecourt and think "Well he already drives a dream car, why would he want to win another one!?" ;D


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I`ve got the BMW X5 car card , which I`ve been told is a rare one.???. (Don`t know if it is or not.?).

Anybody with a Michelin 4X4 Diamaris 255\50 19 tyre card want to go halves.?.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Another Merc SLK 32 AMG here


----------



## WeegieTT (Nov 1, 2002)

> Is it not a case that 1000's of one side of the pair will be given away, and only one version of the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeah. There'll be g'zillions of one half of each pair and b**ger all of the other. This was the way they worked previous comps. (remember the half money-notes). So the common side of each pair will be just about worthless while the other will be worth Â£30K. I'm not sure I'd want to split the prize if I had the 'rare' side! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Has anyone actually got any of the Car side tickets at all?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Scrap that last comment. I can now see how it works. Just didn't read the inital post correctly... dumb [email protected]!!! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Although I have collected 12 cards now, I haven't seen any yet from the Maserati, Audi A8, Audi RS6 and the Z4. This list includes both the tyres and the cars.

Has any of you come across on any of the above yet?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

SLK 32 AMG 
CLK C Class Coupe
Chrysler Crossfire


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,

Having only just cottoned on to this thread and read all the cards people have and don't have.....I have/don't have the same batch as the rest of you. No an X5 isn't rare, as I have 3 (the card that is!!)

Anyway, sorry to poo poo what seemed a great idea but as mentioned above, it is likely that fs you are going to be a winner that you'll be a winner with no assitance from anyone else.....because all common cards will have been issued and you will probably have them all before the single partner cards are available.

Sorry guys..... :-/


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ive got the Mercedes -Benz CLK- -CLASS COUPE AVANTGARDE any body wanna deal with me and share this car?? i need the michelin pilot sport 225/45 17 tyre on the same vehicle :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Ive got the Mercedes -Benz CLK- -CLASS COUPE AVANTGARDE any body wanna deal with me and share this car?? i need the michelin pilot sport 225/45 17 tyre on the same vehicle :-*


Sure...no problem!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

sigh

Have we established what the rare cards are yet??

Like someone else mentioned, the way this works is that there are millions of the common cards but only a handful (same number as prizes) of the rare ones. Once we can identify the rare ones we can all be pretty sure that all the ones we currently have are worthless.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> sigh
> 
> Have we established what the rare cards are yet??
> 
> Like someone else mentioned, the way this works is that there are millions of the common cards but only a handful (same number as prizes) of the rare ones. Â Once we can identify the rare ones we can all be pretty sure that all the ones we currently have are worthless. Â


The rare ones are the ones that nobody has!! ;D

I was thinking about this...imagine a foreign tourist from Germany fills his car with Optimax and he is given a card. If this card is a rare one, he will never find out as he doesn't collect them. So I guess that some of them will be wasted. But again there will be a draw at the end so the cars will find new owners.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> The rare ones are the ones that nobody has!!


We must know what they are by now, Shirley.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

:We know what the 'rare' ones are. Just take a look at the list of the cars, the ones that aren't enbolden'd are the ones that there are one 1 of. There are millions of the types that we already have (the ones enbolden'd in peoples lists. There are only one of each of the others. Ten cars are avialable to win, one of each in the list, otherwise Mitchelin would be forking out millions themselves instead of the couple of hundred grand...


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> We must know what they are by now, Shirley.


Just take a look at the lists....and don't call me Shirley!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

My 72 year old dear Mother accidently filled up with Optimax yesterday and was given 3 cards. She said she opened them and hadn't got a clue what they were so she BINNED them!!!! ....and those were all the winning cards BTW, i'm sure of it :-[


----------

